# iPad + Airport + Proxy ?..



## Nayrb (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir !

J'envisage depuis pas mal de temps de m'acheter un iPad, et j'ai du jusque maintenant explorer a peu près toutes les pistes pour le connecter à internet au lycée. Je ne désire pas prendre d'iPad 3G vu que dans le village où de trouve mon lycée, on peut déjà s'estimer heureux si on trouve du réseau. 
Au CDI, on peut de connecter à Internet uniquement par ethernet, mais il faut configurer un proxy. J'ai vu qu'il était possible de "transformer" l'ethernet en wifi via airport express, qu'on pouvait configurer un proxy sur l'iPhone et donc sans doute sur l'iPad. Mais est-ce possible de de connecter en wifi sur l'iPad grace à export express malgré le proxy, ou est-ce que ça bloque ? Merci d'avance !


----------

